# [SOLVED] EPSON RX685 Skipping Lines



## Mistymaz

I'm having some problems with my printer where it seems to be skipping lines when printing, or printing is faded.

This seems to generally affect the black ink more so than the other colours. I've tried a number of different things including:

Head Alignment
Nozzle Check
Head Cleaning
Replacing ink cartridges
Printing via front & back tray

After doing all the above numerous times, the problem still persists with no change in the print quality. I've attached a print out with an example of the problem and a nozzle check print out. You'll also notice on the example image that blue ink seems to fade into the green, similarly with the red row, with pink fading into the red.

Any suggestions on how to fix this issue would be much appreciated, thanks.

Marie


----------



## joeten

*Re: EPSON RX685 Skipping Lines*

Hi and welcome to TSF see the steps here from epson Drivers & Support - Epson Stylus Photo RX685 - Epson


----------



## Mistymaz

*Re: EPSON RX685 Skipping Lines*

Thanks for the link.

By unchecking the high speed option that seems to solve the issue. Any quality option from 'normal' and below creates the faded lines, so i'll have to print in fine or higher quality from now on.


----------



## joeten

Glad you have at least got some way to get better printing


----------

